# drift wood question



## tha0ster (Oct 2, 2006)

i was woundering if i would be able to use drift wood sold for reptiles in my planted tank...i it cause problems???


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

If you're talking about grapevine, then that's not a problem. I had it in a tank for 2 years.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Be careful because reptile wood is sprayed with chemicals that can harm your fish. I've heard varying opionions on grapevine, some have luck with it others don't.


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

Another point of view.

*Types of recommendable wood:*
Stocks of grapevine.
Root of willow.
Fossil wood.
Wood submerged during long time.

*Nonrecommendable types of wood:*
Green wood.
Trunks of pine, fir, etc.
Very spongy wood.
Aromatic wood.
Artificial wood, industrialists, compounds, etc.

 Rgds


----------



## tha0ster (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks for the replies...i just got the grapevines and try them out anyways...on the lable it says that they were heat treated so i'm gonna go with the assumption that they were not treated with any kind of chemicals...also any ideas on how to make them sink other than anchoring them onto a rock...


----------



## medachef (Sep 21, 2006)

I also have grapewood for the reptile habitat. 6.99 at the mega petstore place. Boil it... mine was only boiled about an hour or so. then i submerged it for about a week to let it leach out more tannins and whatnot. After that it was good. Most of the tannins came out during the boil so that was a good thing. 

Hope that helps. 

Joe


----------

